# Game 67: Minnesota Timberwolves(28-36) @ Los Angeles Lakers(34-32)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*STARTING FIVE*



































*@*​


































<b><u>Western Conference Playoff Picture:</b></u>

1. Dallas
2. Phoenix (4 GB)
3. San Antonio (8 GB)
4. Utah (11 GB)
5. Houston (13 GB)
6. Denver (20 GB)
7. *<font color="purple">LA Lakers (20 GB)*</font>
8. Golden State (23 GB)


<b><u>When</u>: Sunday | 5:00pm</b></center>


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

hope we win..otherwise we are in big trouble..
Without Defense this this will go nowhere.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What did we give up to the Wolves last game? 117 points? That is completely unacceptable against a team that averages under 100. Both teams are 3-7 in the past ten, but the Lakers are still 21-11 at home so maybe we have a slight edge. BTW, why don't the Wolves start McCants and Foye? They're pretty much done anyways...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The winning ways should continue.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

If Kobe's teammates don't show up, I'm predicting a 70+ performance.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Was there any word on how long Walton is going to be out for again?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

lammar's really gotta shake off the rust tonight. 20-12-7 baby.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe with at least 55 points.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

luke's playing!!! see how soon he runs out of gas


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see Luke back!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

lid on the rim for minny. lakers taking full advantage. great start. keep the D up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pour it on fellas!! Lets build this lead up to 20!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is Evans out new stupid chucker.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's astounding how when Luke is on the floor, everyone is moving and passing the ball so fluently, which leads to countless easy layups. Then, when Evans takes his place, everyone just stands around and all we end up with are crappy jump shots.

Bad end to the first quarter. Reminded me a lot of Denver.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans is the momentum killer and a chucker. I am tired of him getting lost with the ball in his hands most of the time and chucking up shot after shot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bring Luke and Lamar back in PLEASE!!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

does anyone else find shammond's jumpers sexy


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I think Shammond is sexy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> does anyone else find shammond's jumpers sexy


<---this guy does.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets give Evans a break. he is playing hurt right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KObe should stop shooting, if he wants to then drive to the basket.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Lets give Evans a break. he is playing hurt right now.



being healthy won't improve his IQ. he strait up kills our momentum when he comes in the game.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

not a bad first half. minny won't be that cold in the 2nd half, so we gotta keep executing. KG killin' us, what's new. it's just amazing how much of a difference luke and lamar make when they're on the floor. hopefully they can play big minutes in the 2nd half, we got three days off after this


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We look half asleep on defense and when it comes to boxing out and rebounding. I'll give Kwame kind of a break, as he can't really jump so KG just leaped over him for a few boards. However, if his ankle is bad, that means that he needs to work harder on positioning so that KG won't be able to go over him for boards.

Where's the fire and flare that we had at the beginning of the game? Let's go!

We absolutely CANNOT come out flat at the beginning of the 3rd. If we come out strong, we can take control of the game. If we flop around like we did in that last quarter, Minnesota will jump all over us and we'll be playing catch-up again.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we look good. kinda hard to judge cause minny is so bad minus KG, but I definately like our effort on D and our ball-movement. I hope phil keeps kobe in for the start of the forth. we can bury them in four minutes if kobe goes off. we got three days off anyways.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Why the hell did they take out kobe?...if the wolves come back...blame phil


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Why the hell did they take out kobe?...if the wolves come back...blame phil


He does need rest sometime in the game, and the Lakers are up big, I think now would be a good time.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

gosh dang it. we're getting lazy on D, especially Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And the Wolves did come back...and I am blaming Phil.

Looks like we decided that we want to lose again. Whoopee.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

As usual, Phil sits Kobe and kills the momentum. Come on the guy had two days rest and has three more days of rest until the next game.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we gotta quit forcing it to kobe. keep moving the ball, kobe will still get his shots.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wolves went to the line 27 times, to lakers 11.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Wolves went to the line 27 times, to lakers 11.


I don't think the refs have been that bad. a lot of the difference can be credited to the non-calls on kobe when he's been getting wacked and the phantom fouls on andrew.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I not going to be comfortable till there's 0:00 on the clock. just don't give up any threes and keep running the offense. we almost blew it, PLEASE hold on


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't lets the Blounts hit the three's.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

is this a WIN i see?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

phew. we played good for three quarters. good thing we were playing a bad team...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe got 50.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I guess Carmelo is no more leading the league in scoring.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pissed me off seeing Kobe and LO laughing and giggling like little school girls in the 4th Q while Ricky Davis was hitting threes left and right.

At least we won. Kobe = God.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has a way of refocusing the national focus off his suspensions on to him dropping 65 and 50 in consecutive games. I guess all the idiots who claims Kobe is a dirty fouler can just shut up now and respect the greatness. 

Sure is easy when Luke and lamar are playing. 

Bynum getting into it with Pj is a bad look. Bynum has been playing like an idiot lately he needs to just fall back. He's so soft it isn't funny his defense in the 4th almost cost us. 

we're building some momentum now.

Carmelo has gotta be sick that Kobe is gonna win the scoring title because you just know it really matters to him. He's probably saying to himself damn it AI you're taking my shots.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Bynum getting into it with Pj is a bad look. Bynum has been playing like an idiot lately he needs to just fall back. He's so soft it isn't funny his defense in the 4th almost cost us.


Very true.

I was wondering, though, what Phil was trying to prove because it was very obvious that Bynum was laggin on defense the whole fourth quarter, but Phil never took him out until like a minute in a half left (when Bynum got into a argument). Even Kwame looked fustrated on the bench while Bynum was missing rotations and Phil was not subbing Bynum out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to back wins with games coming up against Memphis and New Orleans? If we can get those two (which are VERY winnable) it would be great for this team's confidence. A 4-game win streak would be great at this point in the season.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

The One said:


> Very true.
> 
> I was wondering, though, what Phil was trying to prove because it was very obvious that Bynum was laggin on defense the whole fourth quarter, but Phil never took him out until like a minute in a half left (when Bynum got into a argument). Even Kwame looked fustrated on the bench while Bynum was missing rotations and Phil was not subbing Bynum out.



kwame is obviously playing through pain. I don't think phil wants to play him more than he has to. Drew seriously just needs to realize that they are going to call a foul anyway so get your moneys worth, and go for the block. he'll never build a good shot blocking reputation if he keeps trying to draw half-charges, thus he'll never get calls.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

We had almost 3 triple-doubles tonight.

Luke: 10 points, 8 boards, 11 assists
Lamar: 16 points, 9 boards, 8 assists
Smush: 19 points, 7 boards, 9 assists


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Sure is easy when Luke and lamar are playing.


for reals. even smush looks good out there with them playing. the chemistry between smush-kobe-luke-lamar-kwame is great, especially on defense. if kwame could only catch and had any kind of touch, they would be just as good on offense. oh well, still pretty good


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I was encouraged with this game. Well, most of it anyways. First of all, this is the way we should play offensively. Kobe should be the ruthless attacker while Lamar and Luke create. This is called using your players' talents. Since this group is not used to getting out to big leads, the guys became laxed and allowed the Wolves easy threes. I understand that sitting Kobe played a part in the near meltdown, but something else needs to be fixed. The Wolves went to Kobe-zone with one defender playing ball denial, a shadow man, and the rest of the defense cheating over. They actually did a decent job of it(Kobe made some ridiculous shots). The rest of the guys seem to just freeze when this happens. They finally broke out of it when Lamar drove for the and-1, but it was too late by that point. Better teams would have pulled ahead. They need to take advantage of the Kobe-zone rather than wait around and try to force the ball to him. Also, Kobe floats out of the post to the perimeter to get the ball which flat out kills the spacing, and he ends up going "isolating" against the entire defense. In the playoffs, that won't work. Just keep running the offense and let Kobe get easy baskets off of Lamar/Luke/and company. The Kobe-zone will fall apart real quick. Smushed played really well tonight on both sides of the ball, but I can't understand for the life of me why he can only play a good game if he starts out hot. We might as well call five designed plays for Smush right off the bat to see if he's going to have a good game, or if more time should be given to the other guards.

And I think Shammond's jumper is sexy too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And I almost forgot, BIG congrats to Kobe for making history tonight. First player to every score 50+ in back to back games.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> And I almost forgot, BIG congrats to Kobe for making history tonight. First player to every score 50+ in back to back games.


were you actually watching the game? allen iverson did it in 04.

not to mention that wilt chamberlain averaged 50.4 ppg.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> were you actually watching the game? allen iverson did it in 04.
> 
> not to mention that wilt chamberlain averaged 50.4 ppg.


Sorry, meant to say Laker. But that's not entirely true either since he was the first since Elgin. And yeah, I watched the damn game. :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe kinda padded his points. there was less than 24 seconds left on the block and he had the ball.. decided to go for the dunk. i can't blame him though.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> kobe kinda padded his points. there was less than 24 seconds left on the block and he had the ball.. decided to go for the dunk. i can't blame him though.



they were chasing him to foul, so it really didn't matter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats to Kobe. Can't believe this Lakers team won two in a row. 

Let's make it 3 now! We really need to have a hot stretch from here on out to get ready for the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we head into the playoffs playing good basketball, we could surprise some teams. I'm not saying the Lakers are going to get to the Finals or anything, but just saying they have a chance to make some noise.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and can I join the "Sexy Shammond Shot" Club?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Oh, and can I join the "Sexy Shammond Shot" Club?


No. :biggrin:


----------

